# Nice first day run today



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Scooter,

They don't use the field as much after they cut the corn, but the will still use it. If the field is cut and then disced or plowed up I won't even bother setting it. Once its disked you'll only get a **** every once in awhile.

Joe


----------

